# Eggs!!!!



## thiago (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi, my hen about 2 weeks ago laid a couple of eggs but she did not sit on them. But two days ago she laid again one egg and there is probably another one coming tonight and right after she laid her first she started laying on top of the egg. I heard that they know when the egg is fertile and they will only sit on top of fertile egg is that true or not?


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I have never heard of that in cockatiels that they won't sit on infertile eggs, as my female layed 3 infertile eggs and sat on them so I don't think this is true!! She may just not be intrested in sitting on the eggs esspessially if she is bonded to you!! You have a male I assume right? What color is your female and male just curious? Make sure you keep cuttlebone in there at all times and put some eggfood in there too for extra protein and calcium as this will keep her from getting egg bound. Also how old is she? Melissa & The Flock


----------



## thiago (Oct 3, 2008)

The male is a normal grey and the female is a lutino. I am not sure how old they are since i got them about 1 month ago


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok if there is no splits to your birds here is what you will get it would be good for you to find out what the parents were of your birds if posible

Mother:Lutino
Father:Grey

male offspring:
100% Grey Split To {X2: Lutino}

female offspring:
100% Grey


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I heard that they know when the egg is fertile and they will only sit on top of fertile egg is that true or not?


I think the answer to that is "sometimes". Buster and Shodu had an egg that died in the shell and after a while they pushed it away from the other eggs/chicks. Some birds will sit on infertile eggs for weeks. Tiels will even sit on fake eggs, which are definitely not fertile!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i just pulled an egg from stretch and sparkles i candled it and 20 days it is still clear as can be and yes they were sitting on it


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I heard like the others did that a tiel will sit on eggs if they are fertile or not. Some tiels will sit on the eggs from the beginning and others will wait to sit until all the eggs have been layed.


----------

